# Voltage JR 24 und viele Fragen



## junk4nature (4. Februar 2018)

Ich grüße euch.

Lese nun schon n Weilchen, insbesondere hier im Kidsbike-Bereich und brauch mal kompetente Hilfestellung.

Sohnemann
Größe: 1,39m
Schrittlänge: 57cm
Gewicht: 46kg

Habe nachdem sein geliebtes BMX geklaut wurde ein Scott Voltage JR 24 Disc relativ günstig gebraucht gekauft. Er hat schon seit längerem beklagt, dass er auch unbedingt mal mit in den Wald will etc. was ich aufgrund seines Kampfgewichts natürlich sehr begrüßen würde. Ansonsten ist er ein sehr agiler, aber eher vorsichtigerer Fahrer. 

Also angekommen, zusammengebaut und direkt erschrocken über das monströse Gewicht und das miserable Ansprechverhalten der Gabel. Ansonsten macht der Rahmen n recht soliden Eindruck. Ich denke in diesem Moment manifestierte sich der Gedanke dem guten Stück bissl beim Abnehmen zu helfen und gleichzeitig Papas Spieltrieb zu befriedigen. Als allererstes jedoch musste die Bremsanlage verändert werden. Nach weniger als 15min im Wald war ein Bremsen aufgrund fehlender Kraft nicht mehr vernünftig möglich, zumal mir die Tektro Scheiße auf dem Bike bis auf die gut zu erreichenden Bremshebel in meinen Augen eher gefährlich als nützlich erschien.
Habe ihm Deore BR M446 und M445 Hebel montiert. Ergebnis ist genial. Gewicht wahrscheinlich nicht schlimmer als der Tektro Krams, dafür aber mit 2 Fingern ohne viel Kraft zu Dosieren und bedienen. Die Griffweite ließ sich zum Glück einstellen. Muss sagen, das hat sich definitiv gelohnt und bei seiner Masse halte ich das auch nicht für überdimensioniert. 

Lohnt es sich auf dem Rahmen aufzubauen? Gefühlt müsste ich da alles tauschen. Federgabel macht bei seinem Gewicht wohl durchaus Sinn, zumal die Hometrails damit auch "kindgerecht" befahren werden wollen. Nach ausgiebiger Recherche gibt es da im 24er Bereich nicht wirklich viele Alternativen. Die RST 1st Air oder die Spinner Grind Air scheinen die einzigen zu sein oder eben ne 26er was aber dann schon ein wenig komplexer wird und mit Sicherheit auch Einfluss auf die Geo (die mir ohnehin nicht so brauchbar vorkommt) haben wird.

Die Schaltung ist mir ein Dorn im Auge. Schlecht zu bedienen und Umwerfer (2x8Gänge, hat der Vorgänger irgendwas gebastelt). Bin der Überzeugung, dass 9-10 Gänge ausreichen sollten. 
Kurbelsatz ist der letzte Rotz und wiegt sicher ne Tonne, zumal der schon bessere Zeiten gesehen hat.

Muss ganz klar sagen, dass ich bikemäßig was das basteln angeht eher noch der Obernoob bin, aber Herausforderungen liebe und auch keine Scheu mitbringe. Also Horizont erweitern würde meiner "Bergziege" auch zu Gute kommen  

Der LRS bzw. die Naben scheinen auch Müll zu sein. Im Grunde habe ich fast n schlechtes Gewissen meinen Lüdden mit so ner Kiste fahren zu lassen und halte das auch nicht förderlich was den Spaßfaktor angeht, aber möchte und kann jetzt nicht mal eben 1500 oder mehr für n Kidsbike ausgeben. Also ist der Plan n Bike seinen Bedürfnissen gerecht nach und nach aufzubauen.

Ich hoffe ist nicht zu lang geworden.

Für Tipps, Ratschläge und natürlich gebrauchte Komponenten, die Papa kostengünstig erwerben und verbauen kann, wäre ich jedem hier sehr verbunden.

LG Patrick


----------



## Deleted 364501 (4. Februar 2018)

Von mir gibts leider keine Antworten, allerdings bin ich auf die der anderen gespannt.
Das Rad ist mir auch schon ein paarmal ins Auge gesprungen... Fahr selber ein Voltage in groß.
Ich hoffe es findet sich ein Weg etwas sinnvolles damit anzufangen. Allein schon dem schicken Rahmen wegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junk4nature (5. Februar 2018)

Schade eigentlich 
Der Rahmen sieht schon ziemlich solide aus, allerdings ist das Ding sicher übelst schwer. Müsste das mal wiegen. Die Geometrie (von der ich im Allgemeinen auch nicht wirklich Ahnung habe, hehe) scheint mir für Waldtouren, also auch bergauf, bergab und das was die Harburger "Berge" so an potentiell für ihn befahrbaren Trails bietet, nicht wirklich optimal. Waren mit Pause ca 3,5 Std unterwegs, aber bergauf tat er mir fast schon leid. Sein Gewicht + die geschätzen 14Kg vom Voltage ist schon ne miese Nummer. Da war sehr häufig (Frust) Schieben angesagt.

Sollte ich irgendwelche Angaben vergessen haben, bitte ich um Verzeihung.
Ausgeben würde ich so viel wie nötig. Wenn ich überlege was mein Capra gekostet hat, dann sind paar Hundert noch locker drin. Habe eben Sorge, dass das Ding dann rumsteht, weißt ja wie die Zwerge so ticken.
Das Bike kam 160€, Bremsen mit Adaptern 65€, neue Scheiben sind natürlich noch fällig.
Laufrad vorne müsste Zentriert werden, hat Seitenschlag (aber kein Plan von) was mir aber bei den Laufeigenschaften wenig sinnvoll erscheint. Eventuell sind die Felgen gar nicht so scheiße, sofern zu richten und bessere Naben würden schon einiges an Verbesserung mit sich bringen?? Aber von Einspeichen etc habe ich so viel Ahnung wie von Pferden und müsste auch erstmal entsprechendes Werkzeug ordern.
Hoffe also aufn guten LRS gebraucht und erschwinglich 

Geil wäre n vernünftiger LRS mit Scheibenaufnahme und brauchbaren Naben und Kassette für
Kurbelsatz mit nur einem Kettenblatt (Kurbellänge 140mm-145mm sollte optimal sein)
entsprechende optimierung der Schaltung, also Schalthebel, Schaltwerk

Ich denke, alleine durch den LRS, Kurbelsatz und die verbesserten Eigenschaften der Lager, sollte das schon einiges bringen, nicht nur an Gewichtsersparnis. Die Gabel ist auf jeden Fall Müll, wahrscheinlich auch schon vom Vörgänger zu doll gequält, war aber sich nie wirklich brauchbar. Ist ne SR Suntour XCT-JR, die im Vergleich zu den Alibi Gabeln ja nicht ganz verkehrt sein sollen, sicher aber auch nicht wirklich taugen. Bei seinem Gewicht müsste die allemal ansprechen und wenn die mal anspricht schlägt sie durch und kommt kaum wieder hoch.
Habe wenig Plan von Gabeln, aber das ist ganz sicher nicht Sinn der Sache 

Habe hier häufig gelesen, dass einige die guten Kurbeln einfach gekürzt haben, fehlt mir Knowhow und Equipment. Hatte mit der VPACE Max 145 geliebäugelt, aber das sind dann schonmal 129€.


----------



## kc85 (5. Februar 2018)

Stimmen denn die 57cm Innenbeinlänge wirklich? Ist für 139cm Körpergröße arg wenig.

Ich hab meine Tochter mit 139cm auf ein selbst aufgebautes kleines 26er gesetzt. Die hatte bei identischer Körpergröße aber 69cm Innenbeinlänge.

kc85


----------



## junk4nature (5. Februar 2018)

Hmm. Werde das morgen lieber nochmal messen. 12cm  ist schon ein verdächtig krasser Unterschied. Entweder hat deine kleine extrem lange Beine, was die Männerwelt einst zu schätzen wissen dürfte , oder wir haben uns arg vermessen. Aufn 26er würde er niemals ohne sich die Nüsse zu knacken rauf und runter kommen. Der Sattel ist schon arg niedrig und er kommt gerade mal im gekippten Zustand mit den "Fussballen" aufn Boden. Wenn ich sehe, wie hoch teilweise die Sättel der 24 Kidbikes hier stehen, dann frage ich mich eher, ob n 20er mit höherem Sattel nicht von der Geo für ihn besser geignet wäre? Gebe morgen bzw. heute Feedback, erstmal Heia angesagt.


----------



## fobee (5. Februar 2018)

Ich baue auch gerade ein 24er Orbea MX24 für meine "Große" auf. Hier vielleicht ein paar Anregungen:

1. Das Thema Federgabeln hast du schon richtig wiedergegeben. Die RST F1RST Air und die Spinner Grind Air sind die einzigen vernünftigen Federgablen im 24" Bereich. Bezüglich "Abspecken" des Voltage wäre aber vielleicht auch eine Starrgabel eine Option.

2. Das Thema 24" Laufradsatz wurde hier ganz gut zusammengefasst:


joglo schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe vor Kurzem länger nach einen brauchbaren und günstigen 24LRS Disk gesucht, hier meine Übersicht (mit den damaligen tagesaktuellen Preisen):
> 
> Pyrobikes - PLP Rio 24" disc LR-Satz Einzelverkauf, 1325g, 249€ (REMERX XCO Rio Felgen?)
> ...



3. Thema Kurbelsatz: Bei der Größe kann bestimmt auch schon etwas Längeres als 145mm dran. Für ein bisschen schmaleres Geld ist die SRAM NX 155mm Kurbel zu haben. Der Preisvorteil liegt auch darin, dass hier bereits ein narrowwide Kettenblatt verbaut ist, welches unabdingbar für den 1-fach-Umbau wäre. (Link) Hinzu kommt noch ein GXP Innenlager für ca. 25€.

4. Thema Antrieb: Ich verbaue an unserem 24er einen 1x10 Antrieb. 10-fach Anbauteile sind relativ günstig zu bekommen und die Bandbreite sollte vorerst auch ausreichend sein. Z.B. SLX-Shifter gibt es gerade bei bike-discount für unter 22€. Hinzu kommt noch Schaltwerk (z.B. SLX GS ca. 36€), eine der benötigten Bandbreite entsprechende Kassette (z.B. 11-36) und eine Kette für ca. 15€. Macht für den kompletten Antrieb exkl. Kurbel ca. 100€.

5. Gewichtsreduzierung allgemein: Oft sind auch Anbauteile wie Schläuche, Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau, Pedale oder Sattelstütze versteckte "Dick"-macher. Zu empfehlen sind zum Beispiel KCNC FlyRide Vorbau, KCNC DarkSide 600mm Lenker (kann man noch kürzen), ESI Grips Griffe, ... . Am Besten du schaust mal in den Thread "Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein - Übersicht leichter, kindertauglicher Teile" oder fragst hier konkret nach Teilealternativen.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## Schnegge (5. Februar 2018)

Moin

Mein erster Gedanke war auch eher 26er bei der Grösse. Die Schrittlänge (wenn sie denn stimmt, unbedingt prüfen) und die Ausführungen scheinen da aber was anderes zu ergeben. Wobei bei richtiger Sattelhöhe und Rahmengrösse das aufsetzen des Fusses im Sitzen nicht mehr funktioniert. Bei Fahranfängern muss man natürlich den Kompromiss in Richtung Füsse auf den Boden machen. Mit steigendem Fahrkönnen und Grösse geht's dann Richtung richtiger Abstand Kurbel zum Sattel.
Ich hab mir mal die Geo auf der hompage von Scott angeschaut: Z.B. der Sitzwinkel erscheint mir mit unter 69° recht flach. Hab das Rad aber noch nie im Einsatz gesehen. Aufgrund der Grösse, der Geo und des vermutliche Rahmengewicht (der Hinterbau sieht so aus als ob er genügend Material für 'nen ganzen Rahmen hätte) ist meine Empfehlung, den Rahmen als Basis noch mal zu überdenken. Am Ende versenkst du sonst massig Knete in die Anbauteile und das bike ist trotzdem nicht das was du wolltest. Mein tip: noch hier im Forum ein bischen recherchieren, das Budget checken, das voltage wieder verhökern und was vernünftiges aufbauen...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## junk4nature (5. Februar 2018)

Moin.
Schonmal danke für eure Antworten.
Habe eben nochmal die SL gemessen und die liegt tatsächlich bei 61cm und nicht bei 57cm. Körpergröße ist 139cm. Mich beschleicht so langsam ebenfalls das Gefühl, dass es kaum lohnt in das Bike großartig Geld zu investieren, aber ein 26er halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Er hat wiegesagt schon bei der 24er Kiste einen Konflikt was die Sattelhöhe anbelangt. Bei nem 26er wäre die Sitzposition ja dann noch bescheidener, da müsste der Sattel dann je nach Rahmenspecs ja überirdisch tief eingestellt werden, damit er da überhaupt raufkommt. Die Oberrohre der 26er dürften auch wesentlich länger sein, was dann ja schon Harley Stil für ihn bedeuten würde  Sicher nicht förderlich für agile Trailtouren bei uns im Wald. Eierlegende Wollmilchsau wirds bestimmt keine geben, aber n vernünftiger Kompromiss wäre nice.
Bin froh, dass er von ssich aus die Motivation hat und die will ich ihm keinesfalls mit nem Spaßkiller nehmen. Da muss erstmal noch so einiges in den Eierkopf rein, damit das was wird. Ziemlich umfangreich das Ganze. 

Neuteile kommen bis auf die Lenker und Vorbau und andere Kleinteile kaum in Frage für den Voltage Frame. Klar kann man die wenns soweit ist wieder problemlos veräußern oder auf nen anderen Rahmen bauen, aber sinnvoll erscheint es mir dennoch nicht so wirklich. Kurbellänge ist ab Werk ne 152mm drauf, trotzdem ist aufgrund des niedrigen Sattels wegen Auf- und Abstieg die Position alles andere als optimal was die Kraftübertragung auf den Antrieb angeht und den . Zumindest in meiner laienhaften Einschätzung  Der Reach scheint mir sehr gering zu sein. Müsste wohl mal n Foto machen, damit man mein unqualifiziertes Gesabbel nachvollziehen kann, hehe.


----------



## bastiyogi (5. Februar 2018)

junk4nature schrieb:


> Moin.
> Schonmal danke für eure Antworten.
> Habe eben nochmal die SL gemessen und die liegt tatsächlich bei 61cm und nicht bei 57cm. Körpergröße ist 139cm. Mich beschleicht so langsam ebenfalls das Gefühl, dass es kaum lohnt in das Bike großartig Geld zu investieren, aber ein 26er halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Er hat wiegesagt schon bei der 24er Kiste einen Konflikt was die Sattelhöhe anbelangt. Bei nem 26er wäre die Sitzposition ja dann noch bescheidener, da müsste der Sattel dann je nach Rahmenspecs ja überirdisch tief eingestellt werden, damit er da überhaupt raufkommt. Die Oberrohre der 26er dürften auch wesentlich länger sein, was dann ja schon Harley Stil für ihn bedeuten würde  Sicher nicht förderlich für agile Trailtouren bei uns im Wald. Eierlegende Wollmilchsau wirds bestimmt keine geben, aber n vernünftiger Kompromiss wäre nice.
> Bin froh, dass er von ssich aus die Motivation hat und die will ich ihm keinesfalls mit nem Spaßkiller nehmen. Da muss erstmal noch so einiges in den Eierkopf rein, damit das was wird. Ziemlich umfangreich das Ganze.
> ...



also ich denke ein 26" sollte gehen, habe für unsere Tochter diesen Cube Access WLS Rahmen der eigentlich für 27,5" Laufräder ist mit 26" versehen , unsere Tochter ist gerade 8 geworden und hat eine Schrittlänge von 62cm bei einer Größer von 136cm


----------



## Deleted 364501 (5. Februar 2018)

Wirklich schade... aber außer durch die Optik besticht der Rahmen scheinbar in keiner Weise... und bevor du jetzt unnötig Geld rein steckst.
Ich frag mich ab wann eine Federgabel an einem Kinderrad überhaupt wirklich Sinn macht. Vorallem bei den kostengünstigeren Modellen...

Ein Bekannter von mir hat fürs Kind ein Early Rider besorgt. Die find ich irgendwie richtig geil.
Allerdings sind die auch gut teuer. Bei einem Kinderrad was am Ende wahrscheinlich nicht so viel gefahren wird, eher schade.
Aber falls ich mal im Lotto gewinne, (und noch was übrig ist, nachdem ich mich einmal quer durch die Produktpaletten von Santa Cruz und Specialized gekauft habe,) kaufe ich meiner Tochter so eins.


----------



## junk4nature (6. Februar 2018)

Danke euch. Das Cube sieht nice aus. Überlege, ob ich ihm Übergangsweise und als Basis im Anschluss erstmal ein Orbea MX Team oder etwas vergleichbares in dem Preisrahmen hole und bei größerem Interesse dann darauf aufbaue. Das Voltage wird dann halt die Stadtschlampe bzw. Schulweg und co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (6. Februar 2018)

Bei 139/61 cm sollte ein kleines 26 auf jeden Fall gehen. Meine fährt bei 1,31 das Raven. 
Federgabel ist ab 40kg Systemgewicht meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll aber bestimmt kein muss. 
Die bei Ihr verbaute Sid Worldcup lässt sich dank der zwei Luftkammern mit sehr wenig Druck sauber einstellen, und nachdem die Gabel dann auch endlich mal so wollte wie ich, liebt sie Ihre Federgabel.


----------



## junk4nature (6. Februar 2018)

Um das Thema nochmal aufzugreifen. Sehe gerade, dass der Rahmen bei Bikediscount nur 89€ kostet. Das wäre ja n richtiger Schnapper oder was?
Allerdings ist das ja n Ladyframe. Obwohl für ein wachsendes Bike schaut der von der Geo nice aus und mit 26er Komponenten sollte man da doch relativ preiswert was gutes mit anfangen können?? Da sieht der Markt ja schon bissl anders aus, insbesondere was gebrauchte Teile angeht und das lästige Federgabelproblem ist auch gelöst. Durch die niedrige Sitzrohrlänge scheints perfekt für kleine auf großen Rädern. Propain macht's ja nicht anders . Das Wls Acces bekommt man komplett  aus 2017 für wenig Geld . Müssten dann für n Anfang nur n andere LRS rauf und ggf. der Antrieb verändert werden. Bin da noch bissl am hin- und her schwanken. Der Frame an sich kostet nur 89€. Wenn ich sicher wäre, dass er auch dran bleibt, wäre das Yuma sicher ne gute Investition. Für die Kohle bzw wesentlich weniger, kann man aber sicher auch was gescheites selber aufbauen. Der Cube Wls Frame scheint mir da brauchbar zu sein. Das Bike wiegt allerdings 13.6kg.
26er LRS und bissl optimieren kommt kann bestimmt für weniger Geld auf 10-11Kg und am Ende wesentlich günstiger weg. Und Papa darf bissl basteln


----------



## AndiK75 (7. Februar 2018)

junk4nature schrieb:


> Ich grüße euch.
> 
> Lese nun schon n Weilchen, insbesondere hier im Kidsbike-Bereich und brauch mal kompetente Hilfestellung.
> 
> ...



Hallo Patrick,

ich habe meinem Sohn vor 1 1/2 Jahren (jetzt 139cm / IBL 60cm) ein Scott Scale 24 JR aufgebaut. Nun habe ich ich bei AliExpress einen 26“ Rahmen bestellt.

Look what I found on AliExpress
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32509675792/32509675792.html

Da du ja sowieso alles ändern möchtest kannst du theoretisch auch ein Bike komplett aufbauen.

Das Scott Scale (Rahmengewicht ca. 1,6 kg) wog am Ende kurz unter 9 kg ohne Federgabel. Ich habe erst kürzlich wieder gelesen, dass man mit etwas dickeren Reifen genügend Federung hinbekommt. Daher fange ich bei dem Mosso auch erstmal mit einer Stargabel an. Wir fahren aber nur in einfachem Gelände.

Wenn du aber alles aus Neuteilen zusammen setzt wirst du mit einem Vpace oder Orbea günstiger kommen. Denke ich.

Als Schaltung haben wir die Sram X9 und die Kurbel kam von Pyrobikes. Mein Zwerg kam von an Anfang an super damit klar.

An das Mosso kommt die Kurbel GX mit 150 mm und SLX 11fach.
http://www.ramlon-bikes.de/kurze-kurbeln.asp

Bei Kurbeln, Lenker, Sattelstütze kannst du schon fast 2kg Gewicht ein sparen. Alleine die Kurbel wog an unserem schon alleine 1,3kg und lies sich mit der Kurbel von Herrn Fischer halbieren.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## junk4nature (7. Februar 2018)

Grüß dich Andi.

Eigentlich habe ich mit dem Gedanken an ein 26er mittlerweile sehr gut angefreundet. Zumal der kleine wächst wie ein Dino und ich sonst spätestens nächstes Jahr wieder eine Nummer größer gehen muss. Hast den Mosso auf Empfehlung geordert? All in liegt der bei  ca. 180€ plus die lange Lieferzeit und das Gewicht ist bei ca 1,7kg . Mosso/Masso was das denn nun? Liebe die Chinesen  Importiere regelmäßig Waren aus Shenzen, da ich beruflich LCDs und OLEDs refurbe etc.

Fand den Cube Rahmen mit Lady Geo gar nicht verkehrt und den gibts zur Zeit für 89€ bei Bike-Discount. Bin halt am Ringen, da ich noch ein Bike aufgebaut habe. Überlege halt dann direkt n komplettes WLS zu holen und dann zunächst nur LRS und Gabel zu tauschen und alles andere nach Zeit und Gusto, die 27,5er Komponenten veräußern und fertig.

Federgabel halte ich schon für gar nicht mal so unsinnig. Der kleine Räuber bringt ja 46Kg auf die Waage und viel weniger wird das auch nicht werden. Auf unseren Hometrails sollte da schon bissl was an Energie abgefangen werden können. Wir haben hier schon sehr ruppige Trails mit reichlich Wurzeln, Sprüngen und Co. Habe Sorge, dass das nicht ausreicht bei 46Kg falls er mutiger wird und Papas Bike hat ja auch eine  gewichtsmäßig natürlich eher ein Nachteil, aber ich denke bei der Masse und vor allem bei nem 26er sollte sich da doch n guter Kompromiss finden lassen.

Die Kurbeln sind schonmal nice! Danke für den Link. Hatte davon hier schon gelesen.


----------



## AndiK75 (7. Februar 2018)

junk4nature schrieb:


> Grüß dich Andi.
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich mit dem Gedanken an ein 26er mittlerweile sehr gut angefreundet. Zumal der kleine wächst wie ein Dino und ich sonst spätestens nächstes Jahr wieder eine Nummer größer gehen muss. Hast den Mosso auf Empfehlung geordert? All in liegt der bei  ca. 180€ plus die lange Lieferzeit und das Gewicht ist bei ca 1,7kg . Mosso/Masso was das denn nun? Liebe die Chinesen [emoji1] Importiere regelmäßig Waren aus Shenzen, da ich beruflich LCDs und OLEDs refurbe etc.
> 
> ...



Der Cube WLS ist ein 16“ Rahmen. Das ist S/M Größe und wenn man den Tabellen glauben mag für 1,55 Körpergröße aus gelegt.

Selbst wenn man es mit 26“ Rädern aufbaut wird der Rahmen ja nicht kürzer.


Ich meinen Zwerg mal auf das Bike seiner Schwester gesetzt.
Das ist ein XS/S 14“ Giant Talon Rahmen und da drauf hat er sich gar nicht wohl gefühlt.






Ein Komplett-Bike kaufen und umbauen bringt dir auf jeden Fall Zeit. Du kannst die Investitionen nach und nach tätigen und schauen ob’s dann wirklich gefällt. Mit etwas Geduld und Glück findest du hier auch einige gute und günstige Parts im Bikemarkt.
Und du brauchst am Ende nur einen günstigen Rahmen und hast ein zweites Rad stehen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndiK75 (7. Februar 2018)

Der Mosso wurde hier schon oft erwähnt und ich meine auch 2/3 Aufbauten hier gesehen zu haben.

Es ging mir gar nicht so sehr ums Geld, empfand ihn mit Versand und Zoll auch nicht als übermäßig günstig, ich habe hier keinen Rahmen gefunden der von der Geo her passen könnten und dann noch bezahlbar ist.

Nächstes Jahr täusche ich den Rahmen und den LRS,
die Komponenten wechseln einfach mit. Der Rahmen ist ja schon da, meine Tochter bekommt dieses Jahr einen größeren.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiK75 (7. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht findest du den Cube Rahmen auch in der 13,5“ Variante
Der ist deutlich kürzer und eben auch tiefer.

https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/women/mountainbike/access-wls/cube-access-ws-pro-mintnraspberry-2018/


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## kc85 (7. Februar 2018)

Den Rahmen gibt in 13,5'' in zwei Farbvarianten z.B. hier: https://schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail.htm

Da gibts auch noch ein paar anderen Rahmen in 14'' die vielleicht auch interessant sein könnten. Alle ziemlich weit unten in der Liste zu finden, also runtersrollen.

kc85


----------



## junk4nature (7. Februar 2018)

Gibt es definitiv in 13,5", auch in der Wunschfarbe Sohnemanns bei Bike Discount.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-access-wls-sl-27.5-rahmen-coral-n-grey-687002

 Größer macht natürlich wenig Sinn. Da der ursprünglich auf 650B ausgelegt ist, geht der mit 26ern ja noch n Stück runter. Das scheint mir ne perfekte Lösung zu sein. Probesitzen dürfte bei so ner angestrebten Kombi schwierig werden. Zur Not kommen da halt 27,5er rauf und Mama hat n cooles Bike.


----------



## AndiK75 (7. Februar 2018)

Bin gespannt. [emoji2] freue mich auf viele Bilder.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------

